# Brian Grant to the 76ers?



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

Miami is rebuilding, which means that they'll give Brian Grant away for expiring contracts and prospects. Derrick Coleman is already injured, which means that he won't be back until December or January, and when he DOES come back, he'll be fat and out of shape. Here's a trade that would instantly make the 76ers a better team and would clear off a ton of cap room for Miami:

Brian Grant to the 76ers; Derrick Coleman, Mark Bryant, and Sam Clancy to the Heat

Grant is Larry Brown's kind of big guy: hard-nosed, a veteran, gets after it on defense, gets to the free throw line.

Philly should be able to finish fourth or fifth in the East in 2002-03 with this team:

Starting lineup

PG Eric Snow (28 minutes/game)
SG Allen Iverson (40 minutes/game)
SF Keith Van Horn (32 minutes/game)
PF Brian Grant (32 minutes/game)
C Todd MacCulloch (32 minutes/game)

Key reserves: Aaron McKie (28 minutes/game), Greg Buckner (20 minutes/game), Brian Skinner (16 minutes/game), Monty Williams (12 minutes/game)

End of the bench (no PT): Samuel Dalembert, John Salmons, Efthimos Rentzias

Stashed on the IR: Alvin Jones, Damone Brown, Randy Holcomb

[NOTE: Van Horn will play 16 of his 32 minutes/game at PF.]


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> Miami is rebuilding, which means that they'll give Brian Grant away for expiring contracts and prospects. Derrick Coleman is already injured, which means that he won't be back until December or January, and when he DOES come back, he'll be fat and out of shape. Here's a trade that would instantly make the 76ers a better team and would clear off a ton of cap room for Miami:
> 
> Brian Grant to the 76ers; Derrick Coleman, Mark Bryant, and Sam Clancy to the Heat
> ...


I guess I really wouldnt like the sixers to pick up another big contract, we need to really start either looking or start developing some of our younger big guys


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

I thought about Grant as well. The question really becomes do you like Grant enough to pencil him in for many years at power and lose you salary cap ability (when Coleman goes). 

A few years back I was really impressed by his intensity for a big man. Rebounding, defense, running the floor all seemed to be there. A bit of an inside game as well. Where has it gone? Injury, motivation, what? Does he still have "it"?

So do you take the decent dining room furniture that the buxom blond is showing on the stage or go for what is behind door # 3?

If the 76ers keep Coleman one more year, I see him playing quite a bit of center, where he can defend decently, at least against the East drek.


----------

